# 2015 vs 2016 Never summer proto hd (vs ripsaw). helps :D



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOO
At the risk of arising rage from certain members, its another never summer related question.
Need a new board, hopefully to take out for a full season abroad as a one board quiver. Previously ridden NS proto and bataleon GW. 

I don't have the chance to try out many/any boards and it's easier to go with a board I already know I like... even though I don't want to be a "fanboy" and stick to NS. I like the k2 happy hour but with no opportunity to test it, don't know if it's worth the risk. Also would miss the carbonium/hardiness of the NS.

So my question is does anyone know if there will be any significant difference (other than graphic) between this years Proto HD and next year (2016)?
I could get this years on sale and save it for next year.
Alternatively, can anyone recommend the ripsaw as an alternative or will it be too stiff and less freestyle?

Stats:
Intermediate-advanced
50% Park (nearly all jumps), 50% everything else (speeeed). 
175lbs, Size 9US, 5'9''. 
2016-2017 season in French alpes. 

Would probs get the proto in 154 due to blunted tips/increased edge (am I right?) but would have to go higher in other boards.

By all means throw other equally good suggestions my way but is tricky as I can't actually try any of them before buying.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have never ridden the Proto but really loved the 2016 Ripsaw...
I'm not into freestyle (anymore) or park, so can't really say much about the Ripsaw for that use other than it does ride fakie easily if that is important to you. 

When you express concern about "looking like a fanboy and/or risk arising rage from certain members of the forum", really what is important to you? 

Do you want a good board or do you want to get a stamp of approval from certain posters on a forum?


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

I have both boards and I use the proto 14-15 most the time since we havent gotten the type of snow here in the NorthWest we should be having. It can do everything well. If ur just hitting jumps and want speed then the Ripsaw would be the ticket. I love my ripsaw its an aggressive board that wants to go full throttle. Ride what u like, who cares what everyone says. The carbonium topsheet is an added plus I like it.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

deagol said:


> I have never ridden the Proto but really loved the 2016 Ripsaw...
> I'm not into freestyle (anymore) or park, so can't really say much about the Ripsaw for that use other than it does ride fakie easily if that is important to you.
> 
> When you express concern about "looking like a fanboy and/or risk arising rage from certain members of the forum", really what is important to you?
> ...





fastaction said:


> I have both boards and I use the proto 14-15 most the time since we havent gotten the type of snow here in the NorthWest we should be having. It can do everything well. If ur just hitting jumps and want speed then the Ripsaw would be the ticket. I love my ripsaw its an aggressive board that wants to go full throttle. Ride what u like, who cares what everyone says. The carbonium topsheet is an added plus I like it.


Ha thanks guys. I didn't mean it quite like that... more that it feels a shame to ride one board brand and model for years when there's so many out there. I don't actually see many NS boards in france. 
I'll do the odd rail and do enjoy buttering too but spinning/jumping/carving is probs my main goal. Maybe a 2016 156cm ripsaw is the ticket.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

RIDERUK said:


> ...... Maybe a 2016 156cm ripsaw is the ticket.


If you really are interested in that board, I did a review on the 159 CM 2016 version here. I am not an expert board reviewer by any stretch. In fact, this was my first review ever- but maybe it would help. I pretty much focused on the carving aspect...


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

deagol said:


> If you really are interested in that board, I did a review on the 159 CM 2016 version here. I am not an expert board reviewer by any stretch. In fact, this was my first review ever- but maybe it would help. I pretty much focused on the carving aspect...


Nice. Sounds like it rode really well. Nice carving. 
I haven't seen anyone really talk about it from a freestyle point of view yet?
It's also strange that the effective edge of a 154 proto hd is 122, which is about the same as the ripsaw in a 162 (123).

Anyone have any input on the potential changes they're making to either the proto or the ripsaw from 2015 to 2016 line?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

My experience on the Proto. Carving and speed good. Jumps not so much. It's too loose and disengaged. You never know what it's going to do off a lip or once you get to the landing.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

You are more advanced as a rider than me for sure, as my freestyle game ... well there is no freestyle game. I do straight airs, no rails and margarine around the mountain. But I do have both the Proto and K2 Happy Hour (the one with the lifted camber).

That said, from what you describe the Proto might not be the best board you described. Heck, you've ridden one right? It's pretty soft and loose as Extremo points out. A very capable deck, but I'm 150 on a 152 and it's a little soft whne it breaks in.

The base on the Proto is slick compared to the K2 HH (that could be due to the camber profile) but the HH handles speed like a champ, and more varied terrain better. The Proto HD brand new was just enough for me in Whistler (the feet of snow that fell helped ... until it got tracked out and pushed me around) but once broken in I'm feeling like it's my Bear Mountain deck now.

The K2 topsheet is looking like shit while the Proto is pristine, if that matters to you. It's like the K2 edges crumble like a cookie. It's weird. Rides well, but if that matters to you. I'ma beat the shit out of it this weekend in SLC and maybe move to the also soft Arbor boards next year


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> YOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> At the risk of arising rage from certain members, its another never summer related question.
> Need a new board, hopefully to take out for a full season abroad as a one board quiver. Previously ridden NS proto and bataleon GW.
> 
> ...


Maybe not what you want to hear.... but why would you limit yourself to NS (and even a 154 Proto for a 175lbs guy) if you want a jumps and speed quiver killer?? ?? 
What you want is camber. Either true camber or RCR.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Extremo said:


> My experience on the Proto. Carving and speed good. Jumps not so much. It's too loose and disengaged. You never know what it's going to do off a lip or once you get to the landing.


Oh right, that's not good. I haven't ridden one for a while (on a bateleon now) but hadn't noticed that. Any board in particular that is better for that? The proto hd seems to have gotten good/great reviews for it's park/jump abilities in general.



jdang307 said:


> You are more advanced as a rider than me for sure, as my freestyle game ... well there is no freestyle game. I do straight airs, no rails and margarine around the mountain. But I do have both the Proto and K2 Happy Hour (the one with the lifted camber).
> 
> That said, from what you describe the Proto might not be the best board you described. Heck, you've ridden one right? It's pretty soft and loose as Extremo points out. A very capable deck, but I'm 150 on a 152 and it's a little soft whne it breaks in.
> 
> ...


Yeah my bataelon has delammed and peeled away at the edges very quickly and rails are dented in places... didn't happen on my old never summer. Doesn't matter overly but certainly means it won't last as long and is a bit annoying.

I never noticed the proto to be all that soft but maybe it's because I hadn't ridden it for a long period/broken it in. Wondering if the ripsaw would be a better bet?

Also just seen the new "the west" but looks like that's even softer. A full camber NS would be nice.

I'm looking into YES boards now having heard good things, YES THE TYPO seems to be a comparable board to the proto. Any others to bear in mind?


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Maybe not what you want to hear.... but why would you limit yourself to NS (and even a 154 Proto for a 175lbs guy) if you want a jumps and speed quiver killer?? ??
> 
> What you want is camber. Either true camber or *RCR*.


Well to be honest... easiness. I can't test out boards before buying.
Also nearly every comparable all-mountain freestyle board I am looking into from other brands ends up being RCR or hybrid of some kind. Not seeing a lot of camber out there.
Proto is a RCR though right?

Well, I thought 154 in the proto purely as it has blunted tips but an increased effective edge (higher edge than boards in some of the 160-164 range in capita, rome, burton). And also because I spend a lot of my time doing park laps... so the weight and agility of a smaller board is always nice. You reckon 157 or 160?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you've ridden the Proto, and don't want to risk it, and like the ride, go for it. It's the devil you know. The Ripsaw will be stiffer, more aggressive, with bigger bite from the camber. I'm sure whatever you buy will be great fun in the Alps.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> Well to be honest... easiness. I can't test out boards before buying.
> Also nearly every comparable all-mountain freestyle board I am looking into from other brands ends up being RCR or hybrid of some kind. Not seeing a lot of camber out there.
> Proto is a RCR though right?
> 
> Well, I thought 154 in the proto purely as it has blunted tips but an increased effective edge (higher edge than boards in some of the 160-164 range in capita, rome, burton). And also because I spend a lot of my time doing park laps... so the weight and agility of a smaller board is always nice. You reckon 157 or 160?


No, Proto is CRC.
Where the R is makes a lot of difference.

For what you said, probably 159 Ripsaw would be better. But then you're back again with stuff you haven't tried.

I havent tried the Ripsaw; but i'm 170lbs on a 158 Cobra and would totally trade it for a ~160 (no park, except jumps and some boxes). I would definitely not call the Cobra a speed board. It is surfy, playful and generally pretty nice to ride, but fast and chop... damn i get bounced around like a rubber ball.

If you wanted jibbing and spinning and so on, maybe shorter is ok. The blunted tips dont reduce that much.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

On a smooth groomed run that Cobra will fly. Introduce some bumps and it feels like a pogo stick.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> On a smooth groomed run that Cobra will fly. Introduce some bumps and it feels like a pogo stick.


Yea exactly. Smooth groomed or smooth pow and it's beautiful. Even though it doesn't feel super floaty.. just ok float.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fwiw you can't ollie the ripsaw unless you weigh 300 pounds.

on the other hand you can run over shit on it too.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

check out the SnowTrooper, a little stiffer, more responsive than the Proto and a little more forgiving, not quit as aggressive as the RipSaw. Its really a quiver killer imo.

I have owned/rode
Cobra
Ripsaw
Proto HD
Snowtrooper

my pick is SnowTroper for all mountain shredding.

BTW Proto and RipSaw are polar opposites, maybe demo stuff before committing, everyone ahs diff riding styles and preferences...the Proto is sooooper soft, while the Rip is soooper stiff.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

F1EA said:


> No, Proto is CRC.
> Where the R is makes a lot of difference.
> 
> For what you said, probably 159 Ripsaw would be better. But then you're back again with stuff you haven't tried.
> ...


The effective edge on the 154 proto is still higher than the ripsaw 159.
Maybe i'm massively undersizing my boards but can't see myself on a 159.
I ride a 154 bateleon at the moment... but admittedly that's pretty much exclusively for park. 
Think i'd be going 156 on the ripsaw in order to actually get some flex out of it.



snowklinger said:


> fwiw you can't ollie the ripsaw unless you weigh 300 pounds.
> 
> on the other hand you can run over shit on it too.


Ah... that doesn't sound great. I enjoy ollies/presses all over the place.



AmberLamps said:


> check out the SnowTrooper, a little stiffer, more responsive than the Proto and a little more forgiving, not quit as aggressive as the RipSaw. Its really a quiver killer imo.
> 
> I have owned/rode
> Cobra
> ...


Cant demo unfortunately or that would sort me out big time. Is the snowtrooper the "new SL". I rode an SL for a few weeks on loan and it was nice but felt a bit ungainly in the park and not looking for a setback board really.

I need some proto/ripsaw persepective from a freestyle/all-mountain rider? 

I'm now thinking I should be looking outside of never summer. Aside from falling apart the K2 happy hour in 154 or 157 looks good.
Also the YES jackpot or TYPO potentially... ?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The Proto is still the all mountain freestyle choice for a twin. It will handle most of what you can throw at it, float in pow and you can get ollies and whatnot out of it. If you don't need true twin the 'Trooper or the West are good choices.

Its on the soft side of mid flex but it is NOT SOOOOOPER soft. The Funslinger or K2 WWW are that. 

The Ripsaw is a twin freeride board, it really doesn't have the flex for any freestyle other than spinning off a booter.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

The K2 Happy Hour doesn't fall apart, just micro crumbles around the edges etc. Yeah it'll be ugly after one season, which most boards I find are except Never Summers for some reason. 

And my Happy Hour had whatever is under the topsheet "ripple" at the bend where the nose starts, after just one trip, but whatevs. Just a snowboard.

But the Carbonerific NS's do stay pretty longer. If that's an issue, but it shouldn't be. My favorite board so far was a 153 Arbor Coda but it looked like someone took a cheese grater to it after two days, top and bottom.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Get a Yes the greats. It'll do everything you want it to. Kills it all over the mountain. Durable too. I've ridden mine 3 years and it still looks good.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> The effective edge on the 154 proto is still higher than the ripsaw 159.
> Maybe i'm massively undersizing my boards but can't see myself on a 159.
> I ride a 154 bateleon at the moment... but admittedly that's pretty much exclusively for park.
> Think i'd be going 156 on the ripsaw in order to actually get some flex out of it.
> ...


I mentioned ~159 Rip because in your first post you said jumps and speed.

If you want "pressing all over the place", then shorter is better and definitely something other than Ripsaw is better.

First you need to get a better idea of what you actually want. Or just get the board you want and see how it does.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

F1EA said:


> I mentioned ~159 Rip because in your first post you said jumps and speed.
> 
> If you want "pressing all over the place", then shorter is better and definitely something other than Ripsaw is better.
> 
> First you need to get a better idea of what you actually want. Or just get the board you want and see how it does.


Don't think I described well enough.
I want an all mountain board. I ride park, mostly jumps/spins and trying inverts but will hit rails when they're in front of me. On piste I vary between jumping/spinning of side hits and bombing down. Ollies and butters on flatter sections. And like anyone, I loves me a bit of powder on the rare occasion it's available. 

Yeah think i'm moving away from ripsaw. Yes the greats looks good, not sure about asym.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> Don't think I described well enough.
> I want an all mountain board. I ride park, mostly jumps/spins and trying inverts but will hit rails when they're in front of me. On piste I vary between jumping/spinning of side hits and bombing down. Ollies and butters on flatter sections. And like anyone, I loves me a bit of powder on the rare occasion it's available.
> 
> Yeah think i'm moving away from ripsaw. Yes the greats looks good, not sure about asym.


Endeavor Live 156.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Endeavor Live 156.


My buddy has that board... I may have to steal it for a day. He's pretty underwhelmed with it though unfortunately.
Looking at some reviews looks like people have compared it to the ride buckwild/buck up and salomon assassin.
Anyone got any experience with them?


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Are u ruling out bataleon?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> My buddy has that board... I may have to steal it for a day. He's pretty underwhelmed with it though unfortunately.
> Looking at some reviews looks like people have compared it to the ride buckwild/buck up and salomon assassin.
> Anyone got any experience with them?


Similar to Assassin. Very different to the Buckwild. Buckwild is flat to rocker. Live is Rocker/Camber/Rocker, so a bit closer to Buck Up.

What year is his? The Live used to be either full rocker or full camber up to 2013.

Anyone can be underwhelmed with any given board. And since your initial post only has NS, you are probably used or prefer that rocker underfeet. Some people don't (myself included).


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Similar to Assassin. Very different to the Buckwild. Buckwild is flat to rocker. Live is Rocker/Camber/Rocker, so a bit closer to Buck Up.
> 
> What year is his? The Live used to be either full rocker or full camber up to 2013.
> 
> Anyone can be underwhelmed with any given board. And since your initial post only has NS, you are probably used or prefer that rocker underfeet. Some people don't (myself included).


Actually it's just what I have experience with. I'm quite keen to move away from it to be honest, just finding it hard as have no chance to demo. I think camber or a more cambered profile at least might suit my riding style.
The assassin is confusing in terms of the profile as says camber but rockered tips.

I think the RCR was great when learning/improving but having ridden some of my mates boards occasion was nice not to "rock" in the middle

Edit: Not sure what year his is... will ask


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> Actually it's just what I have experience with. I'm quite keen to move away from it to be honest, just finding it hard as have no chance to demo. I think camber or a more cambered profile at least might suit my riding style.
> The assassin is confusing in terms of the profile as says camber but rockered tips.
> 
> I think the RCR was great when learning/improving but having ridden some of my mates boards occasion was nice not to "rock" in the middle
> ...


Assassin IS (sort of) Rocker tips, Camber center = RCR.
Never summer is Rocker center, camber to tips = CRC.

To be honest.... even NS is moving away from that profile. They patented the hell out of it, but to be honest.... it has a few boards where it's good and others where it isnt. So they are keeping some of their boards with it... which is good IMO.

Their new "enhanced" camber profile is basically moving towards more camber. But i'm not sure if they have a board at the level of playfulness you want with that new profile. Maybe the Snowtrooper?

But the feeling of camber in the middle is really nice; then the rocker tips keep things playful and floaty. From all you've said above that's why i think you'd like it. You do kinda have to size up a bit to keep the same edge. (So 154 for your weight is too short)


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

midnightcaper said:


> Are u ruling out bataleon?


No i would consider it. My bateleon Global warmer/GW wasn't too bad but didn't have the edge hold i'd hoped. Mind, it's pretty much a park board through and through. It also fell apart at the edges/delammed pretty easy. Heard good things about the goliath.



F1EA said:


> Assassin IS (sort of) Rocker tips, Camber center = RCR.
> Never summer is Rocker center, camber to tips = CRC.
> 
> To be honest.... even NS is moving away from that profile. Maybe the Snowtrooper?
> ...


So i'd probs need the 158 in the assassin not 155?

Sounds good to me, I definitely want to try something new so bit of a shame to revert to never summer.
Had a read into endeavour and they seem a solid brand... seems they're going for the channel exclusively next year. I'd be tempted to try the 2016 endeavour live with channel... and some EST malavita/genesis/cartel. 
What makes you recommend the live over the others such as the highfive/clout (flex bit high at a 7) or the BOD?

Also just seen the burton custom twin which looks pretty sweet.

Edit: And thanks everyone. Really helpin me out


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> So i'd probs need the 158 in the assassin not 155?
> 
> Sounds good to me, I definitely want to try something new so bit of a shame to revert to never summer.
> Had a read into endeavour and they seem a solid brand... seems they're going for the channel exclusively next year. I'd be tempted to try the 2016 endeavour live with channel... and some EST malavita/genesis/cartel.
> ...


For size, check the charts for each board and make a sort of compromise for what you want.... longer = more edge and float. shorther = more playful.
155 at 175lbs maybe only for park...... for which, then better look into Villain or something like that.

Lots of similar boards to the Live. Assassin, Rossi Angus, Jibsaw, Machete GT, Yes Greats, Jones Mtn. Twin, K2 has a few, Capita DoA, etc. But I like the Live because it has camber 75% of length, and 3mm rocker to 5mm camber. Many others have either shorter camber section or less camber or more rocker...... frankly, any of those ^ is a good point to start looking into if you like camber but don't want full camber.

BOD = flat camber. Probably floats better than the Live, but I like camber pop.
High 5 = Maybe too much camber? if doing pipe or only ripping groomers...
Clout = interesting. Hand-flexing it, it's about as stiff as Ripsaw. Live and BOD are about a hair stiffer than Cobra/Proto. I would definitely get the Clout, or hopefully they make a sort of directional Clout with EST channel. I'd be all over that.

Custom camber = nice. But the rocker tips add so much versatility...... floats way better and add playfulness. I would much rather short-rotate a backside 180on a RCR than on a full camber stick. :injured:


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

F1EA said:


> For size, check the charts for each board and make a sort of compromise for what you want.... longer = more edge and float. shorther = more playful.
> 155 at 175lbs maybe only for park...... for which, then better look into Villain or something like that.
> 
> Lots of similar boards to the Live. Assassin, Rossi Angus, Jibsaw, Machete GT, Yes Greats, Jones Mtn. Twin, K2 has a few, Capita DoA, etc. But I like the Live because it has camber 75% of length, and 3mm rocker to 5mm camber. Many others have either shorter camber section or less camber or more rocker...... frankly, any of those ^ is a good point to start looking into if you like camber but don't want full camber.
> ...


Well the specs say the 155 is suitable for up to 85kg and i'm 79kg I think... bit get your point. Just never gone as long as 158 before (although rode a 157 proto so the 1cm difference is pretty negligible).

Think cos i'm looking for speedy response/nimbleness and spins I've got it in my head that I wanna size down from my previous boards... but could easily get them and fthen find at decent speed they struggle.

You mean the rocker tips on a custom flying v vs a custom/custom twin?

Looks like the clout is going to be EST next year. You a fan of EST? Doesn't look like it's directional though.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> Well the specs say the 155 is suitable for up to 85kg and i'm 79kg I think... bit get your point. Just never gone as long as 158 before (although rode a 157 proto so the 1cm difference is pretty negligible).
> 
> Think cos i'm looking for speedy response/nimbleness and spins I've got it in my head that I wanna size down from my previous boards... but could easily get them and fthen find at decent speed they struggle.
> 
> ...


I mean rocker tips on Rocker/Camber/Rocker vs Full Camber.

1cm is pretty negligible. Also Proto has blunted tips so a 158 Proto would be about ~160cm in rounded tips; and i always consider pow, so I tend to size up.

I havent seen the 2016 Endeavor catalog, but yea all their boards will be EST. I definitely like EST, so that's a plus.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

F1EA said:


> I mean rocker tips on Rocker/Camber/Rocker vs Full Camber.



If your referring to NS its a Camber/Rocker/Camber....rocker in center of board, camber under your feet.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

AmberLamps said:


> If your referring to NS its a Camber/Rocker/Camber....rocker in center of board, camber under your feet.


I mean the Rocker in RCR boards adds a lot of versatility and float compared to Full camber like the Custom camber...


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Picked up a new Proto HD X in December. Floats nicely. Effortless pivot turns in pow. Great pop. Carves well and stable at high speed. Decent amount of flex. I would like to add a setback board to my quivver. Something with even more float. I'd like to have a short noodle too. The Proto HD does well as an all around resort board.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

snoeboarder said:


> Picked up a new Proto HD X in December. Floats nicely. Effortless pivot turns in pow. Great pop. Carves well and stable at high speed. Decent amount of flex. I would like to add a setback board to my quivver. Something with even more float. I'd like to have a short noodle too. The Proto HD does well as an all around resort board.


Yeah I generally feel that the proto is "good" for everything, but it isn't particularly outstanding or noteworthy in any particular aspect.
I want a board that feels lively and exciting to ride... if that makes sense.
E.g. even if it's not quite as good in some areas but pops like crazy then I think i'll like it more.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

F1EA said:


> For size, check the charts for each board and make a sort of compromise for what you want.... longer = more edge and float. shorther = more playful.
> 155 at 175lbs maybe only for park...... for which, then better look into Villain or something like that.
> 
> Lots of similar boards to the Live. Assassin, Rossi Angus, Jibsaw, Machete GT, Yes Greats, Jones Mtn. Twin, K2 has a few, Capita DoA, etc. But I like the Live because it has camber 75% of length, and 3mm rocker to 5mm camber. Many others have either shorter camber section or less camber or more rocker...... frankly, any of those ^ is a good point to start looking into if you like camber but don't want full camber.
> ...


Waaaait. Been reading into endeavour boards and isn't the high five the exact same profile as the live? As far as I can tell each of the different profiles endeavour has have 3 boards in the line. Live and Highfive are the same profile just that highfive is stiffer and upgraded. 

?:eyetwitch2:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> Waaaait. Been reading into endeavour boards and isn't the high five the exact same profile as the live? As far as I can tell each of the different profiles endeavour has have 3 boards in the line. Live and Highfive are the same profile just that highfive is stiffer and upgraded.
> 
> ?:eyetwitch2:


Almost the same.
High5 = 15mm camber
Live = 5mm camber

Also, last yr's High5 didn't have the rocker tips. It was all camber.


----------



## JimmyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

Venture Zelix?
Prior AMF?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I'll be getting a 2016 Live to try next season fro sure!

Loved my Cobain board this year.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

ek9max said:


> I'll be getting a 2016 Live to try next season fro sure!
> 
> Loved my Cobain board this year.


Nice. You know it'll be channel?
And why the live rather than cobain?
thxnx


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

RIDERUK said:


> Nice. You know it'll be channel?
> And why the live rather than cobain?
> thxnx


From what I've read, ALL of their boards will have the burton channel next year. 

And there's no reason for me to want the Live over the cobain. I like to try different boards. The Live is just one that's on the list.


----------

